# Where to Stay in Boston



## Suzanne C (Jul 27, 2012)

I am planning a trip to Boston in early October 2013 and need some advice on where to stay while there.  I looked on Interval International and they show only two timeshares in the Boston area.  They are the Marriott Custom House and The Constitution Inn.  Anyone have any experience with trading in to either of these timeshares or with the quality/setup of the rooms?  Any other suggestions on where to stay while in Boston for easy transportation/access to points of interest?  I am looking for something that has two beds...  Ideas on what to do and see would also be welcome.


----------



## brigechols (Jul 27, 2012)

Here is a thread on what to do in Boston.

Here is one thread and another on Marriott's Custom House. 
It is a one bedroom, one bath villa with a kitchenette. The bedroom has a king size bed and the living room has a sleeper sofa. These units do not often make it out of the Marriott preference period


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 27, 2012)

The Constitution Inn is well sited  in Charlestown (take communter boat into Boston, quick subway or longish walk) , right near the USS Constitution & Cassin Young and the old  Navy Shipyard, however, it is very much a budget type hotel and close folks I know who own a nice condo in Charlestown looking at "Old Ironsides" said that it is very like a YMCA type hotel, basic and dorm-like.  Nothing wrong with that, but just an FYI. Check with Tripadvisor.

Charlestown is a very historic neighborhood of Boston - Bunker/Breed's Hill, USS Constitution/Old Ironsides, Naval Shipyard, the Warren Tavern , etc.

The Custom House is elegant and top shelf located in the Quincy Marketplace/Faneuil Hall/City Hall/Financial(and close to the waterfront)  areas of boston. I have stayed there and now own two units.

For info on Boston, please do a search on TUG and read the Boston threads. There is a plethora of insider and visitor information. I can help, too, as well as translate. I speak fluent Bostonian .


B.


----------



## e.bram (Jul 27, 2012)

Try the Copley House in Back Bay.


----------



## Tacoma (Jul 27, 2012)

Put in an ongoing request for the Custom House.  I just got back from there and it was fabulous.  I traded my worldmark for it and got a summer week so there's no harm in trying.  The location, staff, unit and building were all excellent.  We especially enjoyed evening drinks on the observation deck.

Joan


----------



## Tacoma (Jul 27, 2012)

Our favorite activity in Boston was a bike tour by urban adventours.  It was a 5 minute walk from the custom house and we saw parts of Boston we would have missed otherwise.  All 3 of us felt it was our favorite thing.

Joan


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 29, 2012)

e.bram said:


> Try the Copley House in Back Bay.



We stayed there once but it was expensive. When staying in hotels, we usually choose the Residence Inn in Cambridge. Very convenient to the T.

Sheila


----------



## wellsronald18 (Sep 27, 2012)

Charlestown is far from a lot of the sites - don't stay there. If you can't get the Custom House go for a hotel in the Back Bay area. It's expensive but quaint and is a very cute neighborhood to walk around in. Plus most of the tourist sites are there, and there are so many activities Boston has that it is sometimes overwhelming. Here are a few I suggest, which I'm sure are mentioned in the threads linked above: 1. The Freedom Trail 2. The Public Gardens 3. Boston Commons (adjacent to Public Garden) 4. The Waterfront/Pier.


----------



## e.bram (Sep 27, 2012)

Try the Copley House in Back bay.


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 27, 2012)

Marriott's Custom House is a great property in a fantastic location. However, it is all 1 bedroom units (king bed and sofa sleeper in the living room). If you need 2 beds Custom House might not work for you.


----------



## w.bob (Sep 28, 2012)

Be aware of parents weekend at a number of area colleges in Oct. I had 3 kids at Boston Univ, Boston College and Tufts and they all had parent weekends from mid Oct to the end of Oct. I believe there are approx 17 colleges in and around Boston and they all probably have some type of parents day or weekend at that time. I also remember the problem with booking a room if not done early and the cost of a room during that time period. With that said we always enjoyed going at that time of year. Have a good trip.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Oct 5, 2012)

If you don't mind hotels instead of timeshares, there are plenty in the city of Woburn. For instance, there's a Hampton Inn there in Woburn. About a mile from that is a bus station, that will take you to any one of the "T" subways. Plenty of restaurants within a short walk from that hotel. There's also a Red Roof Inn.

Boston itself only has the couple mentioned above, but there are a few privately-owned timeshares on Cape Cod.

I am very biased, as my father-in-law used to work at that hotel (Hampton Inn) before he became disabled.

TS


----------



## NKN (Oct 8, 2012)

We live in Maine and enjoy going to Boston for a little R&R.  We've always enjoyed staying at the Omni Parker House.  About equi-distant between the commons and Fan.Market.  It's an older hotel, with a little class and history.  Occasionally, you can get online specials.

You can easily get into "Overload Mode" with all the things to do in Boston.  So, decide ahead of time what you will focus on:  history, shopping, museums or eating/drinking in the North End (just joking).  Or choose a little of all of them.

Have fun.


----------

